# BigGuy Needs First Time HandGun



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone im looking to purchase my first handgun. Im 6'4 and about 350lbs. Ive been looking at the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in 454 Casull or 44 Mag. Also ive been looking at the Taurus 1911 DuoTone in .45 I just feel like the 1911 is a bit small for my hands and its not gonna feel right when i shoot. Im not a complete rookie to firing firearms i juyst never owned my own. Please help me in anyway possible Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Big though you may be, when you first fire that .454 Casull or .44 Magnum with full-power loads, you will be in for a huge surprise.
It's not a matter of mere size, or even of strength. It's a matter of experience.

In a self-defense situation, your very first shot will not end the fight, regardless of what you're shooting. You need to be able to make quick, accurate follow-up shots too.
The powerful handguns you named present so much recoil and so much displacement in the hand, that follow-up shots will be anything but "quick." The flinch these guns can generate in the relatively-inexperienced user will also preclude your next shot from being accurate.

And then, there's the matter of concealment. Sometimes, the bigger the guy, the more difficult it is to conceal a pistol. The guns you mentioned are really big revolvers, and they don't conceal well.

My advice?
Try before you buy. (Some shooting ranges rent time on various guns.)
Make sure you're using full-power cartridges.
Try carrying one, within the shooting-range venue, and see what it's like.
Then decide on what to buy.


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank You I appreciate the response. But that still kinda leaves me up in the air of what to get. Should I start looking into a 9mm than? That's ALOT less recoil than the other two I mentioned. Sorry for sounding so illiterate on the subject. Just don't wanna make an incorrect purchase.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Consider some different .45s. CZ 97B, or is variants. I have an EAA Witness Match in .45 acp. Very nice shooter. They are usually good value also. How about a double stack Glock .45 (I forget the model)? If heard a few complaints that they are too big in some instances.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You aren't very much larger than me, and I do quite well with most full size handguns. The subcompacts give me fits, but even those can be managed by a guy with big hands, with enough practice.

If you want the gun for carrying concealed, I would recommend something like a Glock 30 or XD45 Compact, and if those are too small, the CZ-97 is a great all steel .45 that might work, or a full sized Glock might work for you.

I don't see carrying one of the 'super magnums' for normal type urban self defense scenarios.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Remember, though, that sub-compact pistols are hard to shoot well.

My best advice is what I wrote before (which applies equally to 9mm, .45, .22, and everything else):
• Try before you buy. (Some shooting ranges rent time on various guns.)
• Make sure you're using full-power cartridges.
• Try carrying one, within the shooting-range venue, and see what it's like.
• Then decide on what to buy.

The most important characteristic is: "Does it fit, and feel good in, my hand?"
Everything else is secondary.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Remember, though, that sub-compact pistols are hard to shoot well.
> 
> My best advice is what I wrote before (which applies equally to 9mm, .45, .22, and everything else):
> • Try before you buy. (Some shooting ranges rent time on various guns.)
> ...


+1 great advice.

Sounds like you prefer the feel of a larger handgun of which many excellent choices abound. The second question only you can answer is how much weight and size do you want to contend with regarding concealed carry if that is part of the purpose. I'd suggest trying out a HK USP, Glock G21, Sig P226/P220 and Beretta 92/96 for fit and shootability. These are all fairly large guns with large grips in typical service calibers. Many of use would opt for the compact versions of these or similar but it's a place to start working up or down accordingly in size and weight depending on what works best for you.

Also recommend checking out all the forum posts related to any handgun you think you may be interested in. Alot of good information to be found here.


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

You guys are awesome. Thanks a bunch. The firearm shopping begins tomorrown wish me luck. Thanks again.


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

You are 6" taller than me and 100 lbs heavier. I just bought a Super RedHawk in .44mag. I can shoot it with one hand if I want to. Both hands are better . The recoil is sharp but not brutal by no means. However I have a 9 1/2 barrel. Shooting full 240gr loads I went to the range and shot a half box through it and could feel the effects of it but still enjoyed it. Then My son wanted to shoot it he is 6'1" and 290 lbs... was surprised at how much recoil wasnt there..Able to rapid fire it and keep all 6 in a paper plate at 25yds. Now I have read the Alaskan is a shoot only if you need to because of the recoil. That being said I just bought a new 1911... My advice to you would be this. Keep talking to the people here there is a wealth of information and knowledge to be obtained here. What ever you decide is the right gun for you...Be sure that you can afford to shoot it enough to become profecient with it. Shot placement is everything.
Drop


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I am not a small guy (not nearly as large as you). I am about 6' and weigh 220+ (haven't been on a scale in a while). I regularly shoot revolvers/pistols in cal's from .22 to .44Mag/.45 Colt. Just because you are a big dude does not mean that you should go to a "Hand-Cannon". If I am at the range punching paper, I am fairly competent in any caliber. In a SD situation I know that I would be more accurate with 9mm to .357 SIG/.40 S&W.
IMO you should be more concerned with what handgun fits your hand the best, points naturally and gives you the best results.
The guns I own with sufficient stopping power for SD that I am the most accurate with are my Glock G-32, Ruger GP-141 and my Ruger Security Six.


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

When I first decided to get a handgun I instantly fell in love with the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in 454 Casull/.45 long colt. Its blocky it heavy and it fitted sooooooo perfect in my hand. And than I started to get all the mixed reviews... Don't do it you won't be able to handle it... It's not a fun to shoot... It's very very expensive to shoot...so I was beginning to stray away from that pistol. Now I'm all sorts of confused because nothing feels as good as that pistol did in my hand. But now I see it comes in .44 mag. I did not know that. Is .44 still expensive to shoot?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

So, just to norrow the suggestions down a bit, what is your main purpose(s) for the gun you're wanting?


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

It's gonna be just for home defense and for a day out with the boys every now and than for some target shooting and size comparison. (so to speak) lol


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Robbief17 said:


> It's gonna be just for home defense and for a day out with the boys every now and than for some target shooting and size comparison. (so to speak) lol


OK! That's what I was looking for. In no particular order: Stay away from Taurus. Do not attempt to use anything over 10mm in a gunfight. (You'll be significantly hampered by your own recoil if you do.) Everybody should own, at least, on 45 ACP pistol. I'm a big guy, too. I carry a large Glock Model 21 around with me all day long. I know how to, 'dress around the gun', and haven't been, 'made' in years.

I don't really care for the SIG P220; the magazine capacity is too low for the size of the gun you have to carry. Even though I used and carried them for more than 25 years I no longer like 1911 pattern pistols. Not only is the magazine capacity too low; but, you also have to know a real good gunsmith in order to keep a 1911 up and running.

My suggestion would be to look at Glock and FN 45 ACP pistols. Both have really large models for you to use; and both pistols have an excellent reputation.

http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firearms/model.asp?fid=FNF062&gid=FNG001&mid=FNM0173

http://www.glock.com/english/glock21.htm 
http://www.glockmeister.com/Glock-21/productinfo/G21/


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I took a friend and his girl friend to the range a while back. Both were absolute novices having never fired a weapon before. 

I had them dry fire a weapon in advance and had them use my pellet guns in advance. They both knew how to aim and hold the weapon.

They used a full sized 9mm Glock. This is a light recoiling weapon. Both hit the center of mass on the first shot (both almost dead center). The second and third shots were well off the mark as both were flinching in anticipation of the loud bang and the light recoil.

By the end of the session Alvin was back on target, but his girlfriend was still spraying all over the place.

The size of your hands does not determine the weapon you buy (although some small .380s might be too small for you to handle). My first weapon was a .357 "Masterpiece" revolver. I shot .38 wadcutters in the beginning and later started carrying .357 loads. A 125 grain .357 round is a very potent handgun round and proven man-stopper. I am in favor of a revolver for a first weapon and I think a .357 revolver with a 4" barrel is about the easiest to learn to shoot well. 

Note: The .357 will fire both .357 and .38 rounds.
A .44 magnum will fire both .44 magnum and .44 special rounds.

.38 practice ammo is very inexpensive (compared to most others). 9mm ammo is also very inexpensive, but fires from an auto pistol only.

If you are intent on a macho gun, then a .44 magnum with a 4" to 6" barrel will work. Just start by using .44 special rounds before graduating to .44 magnum.

Go on line a check the cost of ammo before making a decision. Some sizes are much more expensive to shoot.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't argue with the effectiveness of a good revolver for home defense. I would advocate the 38/357 mag over the more powerful magnums though since this is a shooting inside the house scenario. 44 mag could pass through a lot of interior and exterior walls and 44 special, while very potent, is rather pricey and harder to find unless you reload. The 357 mag could pass through some walls as well but that can be greatly minimized with load selection without sacrificing to much effectiveness. Ruger GP100 or S&W 686 would be nice choices.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Can't argue with the effectiveness of a good revolver for home defense. I would advocate the 38/357 mag over the more powerful magnums though since this is a shooting inside the house scenario. 44 mag could pass through a lot of interior and exterior walls and 44 special, while very potent, is rather pricey and harder to find unless you reload. The 357 mag could pass through some walls as well but that can be greatly minimized with load selection without sacrificing to much effectiveness. Ruger GP100 or S&W 686 would be nice choices.


I agree. His original post suggested he wanted one of the major calibers. A .44 magnum with .44 special ammo is not a difficult round to handle.

I think for general use the .125 grain Federal in .357 is a fine round. A lighter bullet or a frangible bullet might be better for in the home. Or even one of those new Hornady self defense loads which are not supposed to penetrate walls.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

44 Special rounds work quite well in 44 Magnum's and are very suitable for home defense. It sounds to me like you know what you want and what you want, Redhawk, works well for both of your stated applications.

If you eventualy want something different you can always trade or better yet buy a second gun. The cost is in ammo rather than gun if you shoot much.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good points. Guess I fixated a little to heavily on the 454 but even that can be stoked with 45 Colt for home defense if memory serves me correctly. 45 ACP, 44 Special and perhaps the 45 Colt may actually represent some of the best choices for "home" defense weighing effectiveness against over penetration. Providing of course that the user can handle the platform and caliber effectively as Steve pointed out.

I suddenly have an incomprehensible itch for a Redhawk 44 mag. Dam. I'll try and walk it off.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Good points. Guess I fixated a little to heavily on the 454 but even that can be stoked with 45 Colt for home defense if memory serves me correctly. 45 ACP, 44 Special and perhaps the 45 Colt may actually represent some of the best choices for "home" defense weighing effectiveness against over penetration. Providing of course that the user can handle the platform and caliber effectively as Steve pointed out.
> 
> I suddenly have an incomprehensible itch for a Redhawk 44 mag. Dam. I'll try and walk it off.


I had the S & W model 29 in .44 magnum. A good weapon in the longer barrel lenghts. I also had the "snub nose" version with a round but and as I recall a 2-1/2" barrel and that one was difficult to shoot well (for me anyway). If they had rubber grips available back then it might have been a different story.

I think the Ruger is supposed to be a more robust weapon capable of higher pressures as I recall. But S & W has now an even larger frame version of the .44 magnum. I don't keep up on those weapons anymore so I don't know the frame size. Something like a "N" or "L".

In any case the .44 magnum is a weapon I would probably not buy used. It could have seen some very hard use without showing much in the way of holster wear.


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks a bunch to all of those who put up posts to help me out. I will be using the firearm I purchase for mainly home protection and range use. I will not be carrying this around in a holsternso I'm not really to concerned how bulky it looks. I've rented a few and shot quite a few rounds out of each. Taurus 1911 but chambered In 9mm(very inexpensive and very little recoil). Taurus 1911 .45 ACP (not as cheap as the 9mm but still not that expensive. About $18-$20 for a box of 50 230 grain FMJ. And last but not least the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in 44 mag. Super super comfortable a bit of a bite at first but WOW!! Sooooooo much fun to shoot. Ran me about $32-$33 a box of me 50 230 grain. Quite bit more $$$ but DAMN!! It was fun. Thanx again guys. I think it's a toss up between a 1911 and the super redhawk Alaskan in 44 mag


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I buy practice ammo from Walmart. They carry Winchester White Box ammo at very good prices. Not all Walmarts carry guns or ammo, but if your local Walmart does it is worth checking out.

Also, there are good prices for on-line purchases. But my understanding is that there has to be an adult at home to sign for the package. If this is not convenient, then the mail order might not work. An alternative is to get a mailing address at one of those shipping places. But that costs money and will offset the cost savings.

Or have it shipped to your place of work (but then your co-workers will know that you have a weapon--something I try not to let my coworkers know.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Alaskan*



Robbief17 said:


> . . . I will be using the firearm I purchase for mainly home protection and range use. I will not be carrying this around in a holsternso I'm not really to concerned how bulky it looks. . . . And last but not least the Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in 44 mag. Super super comfortable a bit of a bite at first but WOW!! Sooooooo much fun to shoot. . . I think it's a toss up between a 1911 and the super redhawk Alaskan in 44 mag


I'm late to "this party". And, I won't discuss the S&W .460 and .500 revolvers. Or my CCW and nightstand guns.

My mountain trail gun is a Ruger SuperRedhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull. We have only Black bear and 
mountain lions and javelinas and little rabid critters (fox, raccoon, skunk) to "worry" about. No grizzlies.

My "trail load" is 260 Win. Supreme Nosler Partion Gold. Muzzle Vel. = 1800 fps. Muzzle Energy = 1871 ft.-lbs.
So, this is definitely overkill. Expensive too. But, I've only shot half the box of 20. The rest left "for real".
I don't hunt, and I've never had to "use it". But, I have seen .454 "one shot, one kill" destruction of javelinas.

I REALLY like this gun (sound familar). The "super snubby" is fun to shoot and takes "everything" in steps from
low power "cowboy" .45 Long Colt all the way up to full power .454 Casull.

There are now "new and good" self-defense loads in .45 LC that are better for "house use" than .454.
Even the "old" .45 LC Win. Silvertip hollow point is a pretty good self defense load.

So, this is "similar" to the .44 Spl. to .44 mag "power steps". The .454 is just a bit more of a "step up".

A larger range of various factory .45 LC loads (incl. +P) "may" be more available than .44 Spl. loads. I think.
For a good place to compare ammo/prices and size/vel/energy google "Midway USA ammo".

"Everybody" has some kind of 1911. Or even dozens of them. Be slighty unique and get that big bore snubby. :mrgreen:


----------



## Robbief17 (Mar 19, 2011)

SOLD!!!! By DanP from AZ. Lol lol. I'll take two!!! You sold me bro I'm getting it. Thanx


----------

